
Where to join startups in Canada - babuloseo
Hey, looking to work in a start up in Canada, preferably Montreal. I think I am going to graduate reallly soon with a Math&#x2F;CS degree, any takers?
======
aogaili
Yes, we're based in Canada and we've client in Montreal but we do remote
contracts. If you're interested in React/Node full stack web development, let
me know.

